# Minelli's Lord Rama Shoes Insult Hindus (clickwalla.com)



## Sikh News Reporter (Jun 23, 2005)

Hindus in Britain and across the world have expressed disgust and disbelief after learning that the French fashion group Minelli are selling shoes with images of the Hindu God, Lord Rama. Hindu organisations, including the Hindu Human Rights and Hindu Forum of Britain claim that this portrays contempt for the spiritual belief and practice of Hindus, who find this deeply offensive to their

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Hindu/SIG=11hlekgln/*http%3A//www.clickwalla.com/display.asp?id=4410*


----------

